
New developers, a piece of advice. Learn a text editor - whack
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2018/09/21/learn-a-text-editor/
======
Pinbenterjamin
It is nice to have tools that don't require 30 seconds to boot up, just so you
can view some xml (Looking at you visual studio). But the recommendation of vi
or emacs...just why? I scratch my head when people recommend 30 year old tech.

Those who use vi and emacs to their full potential are that generation of
developers who grew up with those tools. Nowadays, why wouldn't you use
something like VSCode as your main text editor? Atom? Or even n++? Unless you
are confined by your job to an sshterm or something. If you want to LEARN a
text editor you might as well pick one of the modern ones with all the nice
modern QOL updates. The tech-flex of developing in a terminal is so dumb.

And VI? Why not VIM? VI is like recommending ANSI C over C18.

~~~
mooreds
Author here.

Good points. One of the reasons I gave to learn emacs or vim is that they're
available _everywhere_. To me, that has a lot of value.

